
Ten Rules for Writing Cross Platform 'C' Code (2008) - nazri1
http://www.ski-epic.com/source_code_essays/ten_rules_for_writing_cross_platform_c_source_code.html
======
peapicker
Rule 4 regarding unsigned long is a horrible example as Windows keeps them as
32 bits on 32/64 bit compiles while UNIXes vary between 32 and 64 bits
depending on compile mode making unsigned long a disaster of portability
across platforms and bitnesses.

Stopped reading at that point as this article doesn’t deal with EBCDIC
platform portability either... so overlooks the entire IBM main and
minicomputer/OS400 market as well. And I say this as one who writes code on
all of the above that does Unicode internally but one still has to interface
with the OS.

Anyway. There is a LOT more to portability than what is written here.

~~~
tonteldoos
In all fairness, the author did specifically say the target platforms for the
article are Windows, OSX and Linux.

Agreed that portability beyond these platforms is a different story
altogether.

